# Avenant au cour du mois de travalle



## Fartouss (30 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour , 
J ai débuté un contrat en novembre, le pe a trop négocié le taux horaire 4€, au cour de l essaie, et vu que la petite est très difficile, j ai demandé une augmentation du tarif horaire, le pe a préféré m’être fin à notre contrat , au dernier jour du travail il a préféré m augmenter 4,30€,donc on a signé un avenant le 19 décembre, 
Ce que je souhaite savoir si pour la paye de décembre il doit me payé en prorata donc 12jours à 4euros et 10jrs 4,30€ ou tout le mois avec le nouveau tarif vu qu’on travaille en année complète? 
Aussi faut il qu il me régularise pour le mois de novembre car j ai fait en réel 198h et j ai été payé pour 195h vu qu on avait lissé en année complète? 
Le pe vient de m envoyer qu il a eu l urssaf et qu il lui ont dit que non , je trouve ça louche , que pensez vous svp? 
Toutes les remerciements


----------



## Griselda (30 Décembre 2022)

Moi ce que je trouve "louche", fort étonnant, c'est qu'un PE préférerait m'augmenter de 30cts/h au dernier jour travaillé après avoir décidé de mettre fin à mon contrat pourtant. Quel intérêt pour lui de proposer une négociation à ta faveur alors qu'il ne te garde pas?

Sinon l'Avenant n'est applicable qu'à partir de la date de la signature de l'Avenant, sauf si celui ci précise qu'il y a un effet rétroactif, ce qui serait tout aussi étonnant. Donc non, même si on est en AC le calcul du mois ne devrait pas se faire à 4.30 sur tout le mois mais seulement à partir de la date du nouvel accord.


----------



## Titine15 (30 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
Mouais bizarre tout ça. A mon avis, les parents n'avaient pas encore trouvé quelqu'un d'autre.
Pour ce qui est du salaire, le nouveau taux horaire ne s'applique qu'à partir de la date de l'avenant.


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Décembre 2022)

Je ne comprends pas votre histoire de 198h et 195h vous avez dû calculer votre mensualisation sur X heure x X semaines x 52 (AC) et diviser par 12 le reste on s'en fiche sauf si vous faites des heures complémentaires voir majorées en plus !!! avez-vous bien assimilé cela ? pour le retse Griselda a expliqué ...


----------



## Fartouss (30 Décembre 2022)

on année complète, 45h/semaine pour un taux de 4€cela fait en 195h par mois(lissé) , sauf que pour régulariser le mois de novembre on trouve 198h réelle de travaille ,


----------



## Griselda (30 Décembre 2022)

En effet il convient de vérifier si une régule est nécessaire. 
Mais pour ça il faut aussi considérer le mois de décembre, pas juste le mois de novembre. 
Par ailleurs quelle date de début est mentionné à ton contrat: le 1er novembre?


----------



## Fartouss (30 Décembre 2022)

Le 17/10/2022


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Décembre 2022)

Oh que je n'aimerais pas être choisie pour de mauvaises raisons !


----------



## Griselda (30 Décembre 2022)

Donc pour établir une régule s'il y a il faut déjà commencer par comparer le temps de travail effectif à celui qui a été payé du 1er au dernier jour du contrat: depuis le 17 octobre donc.


----------



## kikine (30 Décembre 2022)

ben normalement y a pas de" régul en année complète.... d'autant plus qu'il n'y a qu'un seul rythme d'horaire


----------



## Ladrine 10 (30 Décembre 2022)

Mais le contrat ne s'arrête pas !!!! 
Donc seule le tarif change pas le nombre d'heures
C'est normal que certains mois vous faites plus d'heures que ce qui est calculée pour la mensualisation mais regarder les mois ou vous en faites moins 
C'est pour cela qu'à la fin d'un contrat ya régul mais la vous commencez
Donc régul de quoi


----------



## Griselda (30 Décembre 2022)

En fait si j'ai bien compris justement le contrat s'arrête car le PE a choisi de faire une rupture après la demande de l'AM d'une augmentation (pour bébé difficile).
Ce qui est très surprenant c'est que celui ci aurait aussi présenté un Avenant pour augmenter le taux horaire de celle-ci alors que ce serait son dernier jour de ce contrat. 
Pourquoi augmenter le taux horaire d'un salarié qu'on congédie alors qu'elle n'est pas au minimum? 
Aucune raison de le faire si on ne souhaite pas garder son salarié. 
Et une fois que la procédure de rupture est engagée, même avec un Avenant à la hausse rien n'oblige l'AM a accepté finalement de poursuivre l'accueil (sauf si c'est aussi une condition de l'Avenant?). 
Le lui a t il demandé après cet Avenant? 
J'ai l'impression qu'on ne nous dit pas tout...


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Décembre 2022)

Oui. Ce n'est pas très clair ! 
A moins que ce parent employeur après avoir signifié la fin du contrat à notre collègue se soit retrouvé le bec dans l'eau si il n'a pas trouvé un autre ass mat pour accueillir son enfant !?


----------



## Fartouss (30 Décembre 2022)

L avenant n a aucune condition juste qu il y a modification de taux horaires. Là je viens de reparler avec ce pe il ne veut rien entendre , il ne veux pas réguler le mois de novembre , ni  même prendre en compte le nombre de jour de mois décembre pour établir une paye qui prend en compte la modification, comme lorsqu il y a une absence, en fait le calcul du cour de cassation, on prend le nombre d heure réel du mois concerné et non pas le montant du mois lissé.


----------



## Caro52 (31 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour il n'y a pas de régul à faire sur novembre puisque année complète . Pour le mois de décembre 2 cassations à faire puisque taux horaire différent . Le mieux quand on fait un avenant est de le débuter en début de mois pour éviter de faire trop de calculs . Je ne comprends pas votre façon de faire ; augmenter parce qu'un enfant est difficile ?? Personne ne vous à forcé à signer à 4 euros non plus .


----------



## Griselda (31 Décembre 2022)

Et pourquoi a t il voulu faire un Avenant au dernier jour d'accueil puisque le contrat s'arrête ensuite, Franchement c'est plus que louche cette histoire.


----------



## Fartouss (1 Janvier 2023)

Carie , vous avez vu juste , sinon Caro effectivement j ai augmenté car  on était en période d essaie et j ai estimé que garder un bebe difficile vaut plus que 4€ de l heure , même le pe aurai pu revenir sur ses engagements, normal en période d essaie , c est un temps de réflection donc y a rien de louche . Au dernier jour de son préavis il n a pas eu de solution donc il a préféré augmenter le taux . Après s il a une autre raison , je ne sais pas . 
Pouvez vous me rappeler comment faire le calcul s il vous plait pour ce mois de décembre . Vu qu on travaille 45h/semaine année complète du 1re au 16 18 a 4€ et du 19au 31a 4€30 . 
Merci d avance


----------



## assmatzam (1 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour 

Et bien tu dois faire le ccc sur tes 2 mensualisations 

Sur la 1ere tu déduis les heures non travaillées du 17 au 31 soit 90 heures 

Sur la 2ème tu déduis les heures non travaillées du 1 au 16 soit 108 heures


----------



## assmatzam (1 Janvier 2023)

780€- (780€ / 198 x 90) = 425,45€ 
838,50€ - (838,50€ / 198 x 108) = 381,14€

Total 806,59€ pour décembre 
22 jours mensualisés 
195 heures normales mensualisées


----------



## Griselda (1 Janvier 2023)

Donc si je comprends bien ce n'est pas ton dernier jour avec toi? Il t'a demandé finalement de continuer de travailler avec lui et fini par accepter ta négociation à 4.30€ et tu as accepté de poursuivre le contrat (annuler la rupture?), c'est bien ça?


----------



## Fartouss (1 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour , oui il a accepté de m augmenter , il n y a pas eu d absence, on a un désaccord sur la paye du mois de décembre, il a fait les calculs sur la base de 195h ( nombre lissé 
sur 12 mois )alors que moi j ai calculer sur la base du nombre d heures travaillé réelle qui est de 198h pour decembre . 
Autre choses svp vu que j ai signé sa lettre de préavis , normalement on doit rédiger un autre contrat ou juste noté sur l avenant qu il y a annulation de la rupture car là franchement je suis embrouillé je ne sais pas si notre contrat initial tient la route ou pas ?


----------



## Fartouss (1 Janvier 2023)

j ai raison de calculer sur 198h où je dois faire un calcul sur la base de 195h. 
Merci d’avance


----------



## Catie6432 (1 Janvier 2023)

Si vous n'avez pas travaillé d'heures complémentaires ou majorées, c'est à dire des heures travaillées au delà de vos jours et horaires contractuels, c'est votre forfait mensuel qui est à rémunérer. Le forfait mensuel est une moyenne, un lissage sur 12 mois. Il y aura des mois ou vous travaillerez plus, d'autres moins (vacances, mois de février qui a moins de jours ...). Si votre employeur renonce au licenciement et que vous en êtes d'accord continuez sur la base de votre contrat actuel. Avenant pour l'augmentation du taux horaire par contre.


----------



## Aniesteph (1 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour comment trouver vous 198h ? Ceux sont des heures complementaires aux horaires du contrat ou non ? Si ceux sont des heures complementaires alors oui il faut les payer en plus, mais si ceux sont des heures car par exemple le mois comprend 1 jour calendaire de plus alors non on ne regule pas. Le principe de l'annee complete c'est comme pour les salaries d'entreprises que le mois comporte 30, 31 jours ou 28 en fevrier le salaire est le meme tant que le nombre d'heure de travail par semaine est le meme. Vous dites qu'il n'y a pas de deductions en decembre, le pe n'a pas pris de cp qui entrerait dans vos 5 semaines communes ?


----------



## Caro52 (1 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour assmatzam a mis le bon calcul : il y a double cassation à calculer sur la base de 198h (heures potentielles) et à partir de janvier vous serez payée sur une base de 195h


----------



## Fartouss (1 Janvier 2023)

Non se sont les heures travaillées réelles du mois décembre, lorsqu on déduit une absence on prends les heures réelles et on s occupe pas du lissage par an , et là le pe il veut me rémunérer en deux temps deux taux donc il faut qu il compt les heures réelles travaille et non pas le lissage


----------



## Fartouss (1 Janvier 2023)

Non assmatzam a gentillement fait le calcul, mais en comptant comme absence . Corrigez moi si je me trompe j ai fais : 
12jours a 4€/h donc 198hx4= 792€ x 12/22=432€ 
Et 10jours a4€30 /h donc 198x4€30= 851,40x12/22= 387€
Pour un total de 819€


----------



## assmatzam (1 Janvier 2023)

Non votre calcul est faux 
Le calcul que je vous ai donné est le bon
On ne calcul pas au réel c'est proscrit par la convention collective


----------



## assmatzam (1 Janvier 2023)

Vu que vous changez de mensualisation en milieu de mois 
1er ccc sur la mensualisation 1 pour déduire les heures non faites du 17 au 31 décembre 

780€- (780€ / 198 x 90) = 425,45€


2ème ccc sur la nouvelle mensualisation pour déduire les heures non faites du 1er au 16 décembre 

838,50€ - (838,50€ / 198 x 108) = 381,14€


Vous additionnez ensuite les 2
Total 806,59€ pour décembre
22 jours mensualisés
195 heures normales mensualisées


----------



## assmatzam (1 Janvier 2023)

Lorsque l'on fait le ccc on tient toujours compte des heures potentielles du mois. 

Une absence en décembre 2022 qui comporte 198 heures potentielles n'aura pas le même impact sur le salaire qu'un absence en février 2023 qui ne comporte que 180 heures potentielles 

Les heures mensualisées soit 195 heures dans votre cas sont simplement le total des heures annuelles divisées par 12 mois


----------



## assmatzam (1 Janvier 2023)

Petite question 
Vous n'avez pas pris de congés pour les fêtes ??? 

Comment seront posées vos 5 semaines de congés


----------



## Nounou 22 (1 Janvier 2023)

@assmatzam toujours au top 😊😍


----------



## Griselda (1 Janvier 2023)

Donc puisque le contrat se poursuit on n'a pas à faire de régule pour le mois de novembre ou décembre car si on fait une régule à chaque mois ce n'et plus une mensualisation mais du travail au réél, ce qui est illégal. Une régule ne se fait qu'à la fin d'un contrat.
Ce PE a finalement accepté ta négo', c'est déjà bien, à ta place j'éviterais de chercher midi à 14 heures sauf si tu tiens à ce que ça se passe mal.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (1 Janvier 2023)

Mon avis perso ..... Le PE refuse une augmentation du tarif horaire ce que je peu comprendre car vous acceptez le contrat a 4 euro /h et 1 mois après vous voulez augmenter votre tarif horaire , le PE vous remet une lettre de licenciement, le dernier  jour il change d avis et accepte l augmentation tarif horaire .... Perso  je pense que ce PE a pas eu assez de temps pour trouver une autre Assmat , dans quelques semaines je ne serais pas surprise qu il vous licencie car il aura trouver une autre Assmat


----------



## Griselda (1 Janvier 2023)

Ou bien à sa place, une fois que mon enfant est devenu sage je demanderais à notre collègue si on peut rebaisser le taux horaire puisqu'il n'est plus si compliqué... JOKE


----------



## Fartouss (1 Janvier 2023)

Merci @assmatzam pour l explication , maintenant doit-je lui demander un papier comme quoi notre contrat se poursuit ou juste ne pas prendre en compte la lettre de licenciement qu on a conclu . 
Ce que je souhaitais c est qu on régule le  mois de novembre pour commencer un lissage au mois de janvier, 
@Griselda , ce pe est conscient que son enfant est très difficile, je ne suis pas entrain de chercher à ce que ça se passe mal , au contraire, je lui ai dit que je l arrangerai  en  gardant son enfant en attendant qu il trouve quelqu’un d autre .car je suis certaine que s il trouve il ne va pas rester.  Et franchement ça ne sera pas mal car la santé vaut plus que ces 4€30/h . Et en plus la plus part des pe a qui en a fait des efforts ne sont même pas reconnaissants, et baisser mon taux c est non , même s il s assagit.


----------



## assmatzam (2 Janvier 2023)

Tu dois lui demander de te faire un courrier sur lequel il stipule revenir sur son intention de mettre fin au contrat à compter de telle date et vouloir poursuivre l'accueil de son enfant

Pour le changement du taux horaire
Vu que c'est toi qui est à l'origine du changement du taux horaire brut contrat c'est à toi de lui présenter un avenant au contrat mentionnant le nouveau taux horaire brut et le nouveau calcul de la mensualisation
Note bien sur cet avenant la date de prise d'effet du changement soit à compter du lundi 19 décembre 2022


----------



## assmatzam (2 Janvier 2023)

Tu ne m'as pas répondu pour les congés en décembre 
Tu n'as, pas pris de vacances ?


----------



## Fartouss (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour , merci pour tes réponses et conseils. 
Non je n ai pas pris de vacances en décembre.


----------



## Fartouss (2 Janvier 2023)

Meilleurs vœux pour 2023


----------



## assmatzam (2 Janvier 2023)

Merci à toi aussi


----------



## assmatzam (2 Janvier 2023)

Et inscrit tes calculs en brut sur l'avenant pas en net

4,30€ net = 5,5044€ brut


----------



## Caro52 (2 Janvier 2023)

Il n'y a pas de régul à faire pour le mois de novembre


----------



## Rosy (2 Janvier 2023)

Tout pareil que caro52, comment peut-on augmenter son taux horaire parce que l’enfant vous semble difficile, j’avoue que je reste bouche bée, à la place des parents employeurs je ne vous aurais pas gardée, désolée pour ma franchise, c’est mettre des étiquettes sur les enfants et pénalisés les parents, et surtout ça questionne votre professionnalisme


----------



## Ouioui (2 Janvier 2023)

C est de pire en pire certaines assmats …. Enfants difficiles on augmente son tarif ….. mais enfant facile elle le descend ? S il redevient moins difficile à ses yeux elle reviendra à proposer son tarif de signature du début de contrat ? 
Ça fait partie du métier d avoir des enfants plus difficile que d autres , ce sont des enfants …bientôt on les fera payer au poids ben oui ça use le dos …après à t elle un barème de pénibilité ? Un pleur égal tant …deux  pleurs tant …ect  moi je serais le parent je me dirais elle va mieux supporter mon enfant car elle aura 0,30 cts de plus …grave …..


----------



## Titine15 (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour
D'accord avec toi Ouioui. On peut cependant augmenter le taux horaire si l'enfant est porteur de handicap mais là apparemment ce n'est pas le cas


----------



## Fartouss (2 Janvier 2023)

En période d essaie, les deux partis ont le droit de revenir sur leurs engagements, j avais dit que ce pe a trop négocier le tarif , je lui ai bien expliqué que je pouvais revenir sur mon engagement , je ne vais pas non plus vous détailler notre entretien donc arrêtez vos jugements inutiles car vous n avez peut être pas passer par des situations similaires.


----------



## Caro52 (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour non on ne revient pas sur ses engagements pendant la période d'essai ; par contre on peut la rompre si çà se passe mal . J'ai bien compris que le pe a "trop négocié" mais on ne signe pas si on n'est pas d'accord .


----------



## Griselda (2 Janvier 2023)

Une période d'essaie sert à savoir si le travail du salarié convient à l'employeur et vice versa. 
Pas à renégocier les termes d'un contrat.
Alors bien sur parce que durant la période d'essaie on peut rompre le contrat avec un délai de prévenance plus court cela peut aider à mettre la pression pour obtenir gain de cause dans une nouvelle négo, encore faut il avoir de bonnes raisons de penser que la concurrence est en sa faveur. Ça été ton cas, financièrement tant mieux pour toi. 
Mais sachant que nos PE n'ont pas besoin de prouver un motif pour nous licencier et à aucun moment du contrat, à vrai dire la négo reste largement possible pour eux jusqu'à la fin d'un contrat. Pour nous aussi, avec la différence qu'alors nous prenons le risque
- d'avoir besoin d'ARE en cas de rupture d'un autre contrat alors que nous serions sous le coup d'une suspension de minimum 4 mois
- d'ennuie avec la PMI qui serait en droit de se demander si une négo après coup, prenant le risque donc de devoir rompre le contrat en cas de désaccord est véritablement dans l’intérêt de l'enfant et qu'une AM en tant que pro petite enfance devrait en tenir compte dans sa posture pro.

Pour ce qui me concerne si le contrat proposé ne me convient pas je ne le prends pas car s'il faut ensuite arrêter le contrat c'est quand même bien l'enfant qui va en pâtir en premier et il me semble que le 1er devoir d'un-e AM est de ne pas se mettre en position d'un lien précaire.
Il est encore plus surprenant de juger un enfant "difficile" justement pendant la période d'essaie qui est aussi celle où l'enfant doit s'adapter (et vice versa) donc potentiellement la période la plus compliquée.
Tu as parfaitement raison de décider que ton travail mérite 4.30 et non 4€ mais pourquoi alors ne pas l'avoir négocié dès le départ? Quitte à prendre le risque que le contrat ne se signe pas et éviter à l'enfant un changement forcé ensuite.

Curieux aussi ce PE qui du coup décide de rompre ton contrat mais sans avoir de remplaçant-e alors qu'il lui suffisait d'attendre d'avoir un plan B avant de décider de rompre le contrat et celui ci aurait alors simplement continué à 4€ en attendant et aussi longtemps que tu ne démissionnais pas toi-même.

Il est vraiment dommage de constater comme il y a là tous les ingrédients pour que ça finisse en eaux de boudin.

Je le redis, je trouve toute cette histoire très étonnante...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (2 Janvier 2023)

Exactement griselda 
Un contrat qui débute comme cela ne peu être que compliqué et quasi voué a l échec


----------



## Titine15 (2 Janvier 2023)

Oh que oui j'en ai eu des enfants "difficiles " avec de la patience ça s'arrange mais en aucun cas je n'augmente mon tarif suivant la difficulté d'adaptation de l'enfant.
Si cela ne le fait vraiment pas il vaut mieux démissionner car ce n'est pas 30 cts de plus par heure qui va rendre l'accueil plus agréable


----------



## assmatzam (2 Janvier 2023)

Ça ne rendra pas l'accueil plus agréable c'est certain d'augmenter son tarif de 0,30€ mais tout travail mérite salaire 

On pratique bien une majoration pour l'accueil d'un enfant porteur d'un handicap donc pourquoi ne pas augmenter son tarif si l'on juge que le travail est plus important avec cet enfant et qu'il mérite plus d'attention 

Je comprends tout à fait la postante qui c'est vu baisser son tarif par rapport à ses autres contrats pour se retrouver avec un enfant qui demande plus de travaille que prévu 

Qui ne tente rien n'a rien 

Après si l'employeur accepte et bien c'est soit qu'il considère que l'am a raison 
Soit il a accepté en attendant de trouver une remplaçante

Le temps lui dira si elle a bien fait ou pas 
Mais c'est son choix pas le notre 

Perso je n'aurais pas augmenté
j'aurais préféré choisir un autre employeur qui ne rechigne pas sur mon tarif pour commencer car les parents qui pinaillent pour 0,30€ ne m'intéressent pas vraiment


----------



## Fartouss (2 Janvier 2023)

Merci pour votre compréhension assmatzam, depuis que je suis Ass mat j ai eu la plus part des pe qui ne pensent qu à leur porte monnaie , j ai toujours travaillé en considérant le bien être de l enfant d abord , j essaye de trouver même des solutions pour que ça aille mieux , pour cet enfant le plus simple c est qu il soit chez une Ass mat qui n a qu un seule agrément , car s occuper de lui en même temps que d autre enfant et quasi impossible, j ai bien expliquer au pe les besoins de son enfants, je suis sur qu il va avoir beaucoup de mal à trouvé en attendant je ne le laisse pas dans la galère et je garde l enfant , j aurai pu démissionner sans même poster quoique ce soit . 
Donc les interventions un peu blessante des autres lectrices , je trouve c est pas la peine car il ne faut jamais juger si on a pas vécu la situation en tout cas merci pour leur intervention quand même .


----------



## Griselda (2 Janvier 2023)

L'idée Fartouss n'est ni de te moquer et ni de te juger, juste de te mettre en garde car en procédant ainsi tu prends plus de risque pour toi que le PE n'en prend car la PMI te répondrait que les Parents ne sont pas pro petite enfance et qu'ils peuvent argumenter qu'il est mieux aussi pour leur enfant car pour leur Famille d'avoir un restant à charge moindre, cela peut justifier leur négociation (même après coup) et surtout ils ne risquent pas de perdre leur droit de travailler ni même celui d'être Parents alors que toi tu risque des soucis pouvant aller jusqu'à remettre en question ton Agrément, ton droit d'exercer.

L'idée est aussi de mettre en lumière qu'en acceptant un contrat à contre cœur le risque est grand que la frustration, le sentiment de ne pas être reconnue à sa juste valeur puisse nous, PE ou AM, amener à chercher conflit ce qui ne peut être profitable à personne: ni aux PE (qui devront chercher quelqu'un d'autre encore, ou bien encaisser d'avoir le sentiment de s'être fait piégé), ni à l'AM (qui poursuit un contrat dans une mauvaise ambiance et pas pour de bonne raison et qui elle aussi a tout lieu de penser qu'on a voulu la piéger), ni à l'enfant (qui est au milieu de tensions qui si elles ne sont pas encore là ne tarderont pas à arriver entre les adultes les plus importants dans son quotidien, finalement c'est bien lui qui est indubitablement piégé).

Aujourd'hui tu acceptes de ne pas les laisser tomber en attendant qu'ils trouvent quelqu'un d'autre, c'est très bien (pour les Parents qui doivent aller travailler) et effectivement rien ne t'y obligeait puisqu'il y avait bien un courrier de rupture. Que tu le fasses sous condition que tu sois à présent entendue sur ce que tu demandais dès le départ (et même avant de savoir si l'enfant serait facile ou pas?!), c'est tout à fait entendable aussi et même logique. 
Mais je pense qu'il est regrettable d'avoir accepté ce contrat au départ dans des conditions qui ne te satisfaisaient pas, pour revenir ensuite sur ces conditions.
Et oui les PE jouent quelques fois ce jeu là aussi mais est ce que ça veut dire que c'est une bonne idée de le faire?! 

Je fais le vœux d'ailleurs aussi que ces Parents là auront compris qu'à trop tirer sur la corde elle casse, qu'ils éviteront avec la prochaine de jouer aux marchands de tapis. Soit ils trouvent une AM qui propose conditions et prix qui leur convient, soit ils poursuivent leur recherche. Ne serait ce que dans l’intérêt de leur enfant ce serait bien. Et celui ci serait peut être moins difficile s'il évoluait dans un climat plus serein dont chaque adulte doit en être le garant à commencer par ses Parents.

En ce qui me concerne toutes mes remarques le sont pour but de t'aider à t'éviter de te mettre dans des ennuis, en toute bienveillance de collègue à collègue. 
Evidemment tu feras ce que tu veux de ces interventions.


----------



## Fartouss (2 Janvier 2023)

Je vous remercie Griselda , vous avez tout à fait raison , je vous assure j ai tout expliqué aux pe , que a force de négocier je pourrai changer d avis , c est pour ça il a accepter et même j avais demandé plus il a encore négocié, et pour cet enfant j estime que je ne peux pas faire plus car sinon pénaliser les autres que je garde ou l ignorer jusqu a  son départ . Et ça non plus c est pas du professionnalisme. Espérant qu il trouve le plus tôt possible une assmat libre avec un seule agrément. Pour l instant je prends sur moi et tiens ma parole jusqu a ce qu il trouve . 
Merci de m avoir supporté dans cet épreuve .


----------



## patchoune (2 Janvier 2023)

rien n'est clair avec vous fartouss, on n'augmente pas de 30 centimes car le bébé est compliqué. de plus pas de régul sur les heures, vous ne comprenez pas la mensualisation. je plains le parent employeur


----------



## assmatzam (2 Janvier 2023)

@patchoune ce n'est pas une régule sur les heures mais un ccc sur la mensualisation car elle change en milieu de mois


----------



## Griselda (2 Janvier 2023)

Sauf que tu as expliqué qu'à force de négocier tu pourrais changer d'avis mais sur le moment tu as quand même signé. 
Comme un enfant, si tu lui dis que non il n'aura pas de bonbon, puis que tu lui dis "OK, mais un seul", attends toi à ce qu'il t'en redemande même si la règle a été dite car elle n'a pas été appliquée.
Et oui l'adulte n'est jamais qu'un enfant plus vieux et n'apprends que de ses expériences personnelles et en signant tu lui as envoyé un message contradictoire... et encore plus contradictoire que de revenir sur le taux négocié et malheureusement c'est le premier problème de cette relation qui a bien mal démarré. J'espère qu'elle finira proprement.


----------

